# Livery near Torphins, Aberdeenshire



## SnowGoose (3 December 2014)

I am moving to Torphins in April from Nottinghamshire so trying to scout out some livery yards but can't find much online! I am looking for a DIY / assisted livery yard for my 16hh ISH gelding ideally within a 15 min radius of Torphins. Must haves are decent school and access to off-road hacking. He is fine in heavy traffic so don't mind some roads but events at BE novice level so need tracks suitable for fastwork. Currently he lives out 24/7 April-Oct and stabled at night Nov-March but he is equally happy in or out so completely flexible on this. Room to park Ifor505 trailer would be bonus. If anyone knows of anywhere  that fits the bill I'd be really grateful if you could post details. Thanks.


----------



## khalswitz (4 December 2014)

SnowGoose said:



			I am moving to Torphins in April from Nottinghamshire so trying to scout out some livery yards but can't find much online! I am looking for a DIY / assisted livery yard for my 16hh ISH gelding ideally within a 15 min radius of Torphins. Must haves are decent school and access to off-road hacking. He is fine in heavy traffic so don't mind some roads but events at BE novice level so need tracks suitable for fastwork. Currently he lives out 24/7 April-Oct and stabled at night Nov-March but he is equally happy in or out so completely flexible on this. Room to park Ifor505 trailer would be bonus. If anyone knows of anywhere  that fits the bill I'd be really grateful if you could post details. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Hey!! Welcome to Aberdeenshire!!

Unfortunately, you may be pushed to find that within 15 mins!!! Not many yards near Torphins, certainly not with schools, although the hacking is excellent.

You could try Raemoir at Banchory (run by the Mairs who also run Midstrath which will be googlable), or the other way over the hill, could try Catie Baird by Monymusk (although it's full livery she does, but hacking is excellent and has a decent sized school). Otherwise, it would be small yards in that area without schools... Torphins is more for farming than horses!!  although there is rougher grazing at Lumphanan where you might find some small yards.

You'll probably find it best to find a yard you like and suits you and be prepared to travel either for facilities or hacking (you normally only get one or the other up here) - but being an eventer you'll be used to travelling before long, there's only three events within two hours drive of us, so you get used to loooong drives!! 

It really is back of beyond, Torphins - beautiful, but very small and a good half hour from the edge of Aberdeen. Gets very snowy too! But in ony ten minutes along the road from you and drive past every day for work if you want introducing to the area!!


----------



## SnowGoose (16 December 2014)

Thanks khalswitz &#55357;&#56842; I grew up in Aboyne but returning after nearly 20 years away so guessing lots has changed, my requirements of the facilities I can't do without certainly have! my pony at the time lived on a hillside in birse and we were quite happy to school and jump on a 30 degree slope on grass, now the thought of not having an all weather school with a good surface horrifies me&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## khalswitz (16 December 2014)

SnowGoose said:



			Thanks khalswitz &#65533;&#65533; I grew up in Aboyne but returning after nearly 20 years away so guessing lots has changed, my requirements of the facilities I can't do without certainly have! my pony at the time lived on a hillside in birse and we were quite happy to school and jump on a 30 degree slope on grass, now the thought of not having an all weather school with a good surface horrifies me&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Haha!! I know the feeling! A school with lights is like a necessity these days...

Deeside in general is a bit of a black hole for livery, lots of small places at people's houses where you can rent a field and stable, but not really any livery with facilities. Over in the Blackburn-Inverurie corridor there are TONS, as well as a few in the Culter/Milltimber/Maryculter area, but obviously that is more travelling for you. I live in Banchory, and I've never had livery less than 20/25 mins drive away  but have been at some nice yards.

You'll probably be more surprised by how little changes up here tbh!! But you're not far from me at all, so don't hesitate to get in touch


----------

